# Brake Arm Function?



## PointBlank (Aug 12, 2011)

My brake arm has deep ruts in it from the pulley,thinking of ordering a new one.What is the function though?Seems like disc brake would do all the stopping?

From the looks i have been running with these deep ruts for some time now without any braking issues?I cannot even see what forces it against pulley to help stopping?

Thx fer any help,btw it's an LT1000 with 20hp motor.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Look at the brake assembly,and you'll see the 2 pins that ride in the "V" of the brake arm. As the arm moves,the 2 pins push in to press the brake pad against the brake rotor.
The brake comes in handy on a downhill,so you should make sure it works.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah brakes are handy even on a stock mower - PO tinkered on this MTD i got free - they tweeked the drive setup to go faster, but brakes didnt work.

One time i couldnt stop ( my dog ran in front of me) and ran into my house - didnt cause hardly any damage tho luckily. 

Turned out to need a neutral setting adjustment then worked fine.


----------



## PointBlank (Aug 12, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> As the arm moves,the 2 pins push in to press the brake pad against the brake rotor.



Sorry it took me so long to reply / thank you.

I am not talking about the brake and rotor at rear wheel but the one on the deck? At least i think it's a brake? It sits against a pulley not rotor.When i looked up the parts diagram they called it a brake arm.

If so my riding mower has 2 different brakes,1 at the rear rotor,1 on the deck?

If it does have 2 different brakes i have no hills and go slow,can i just rely on the rear brake like i have been doing? I wasn't troubleshooting poor stopping power when i discovered this,i was just putting on a new deck belt when i seen this.

Pretty sure it was part number 53 i was looking at,a brake arm.

Thx again!!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

PointBlank said:


> Sorry it took me so long to reply / thank you.
> 
> I am not talking about the brake and rotor at rear wheel but the one on the deck? At least i think it's a brake? It sits against a pulley not rotor.When i looked up the parts diagram they called it a brake arm.
> 
> ...


 It stops the blades from turning when you dis-engage the deck while mowing. It should have a spring that pulls the brake arm into the pulley when you dis-engage the pto/ mower deck.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry for the misunderstanding ! Wjjones is correct. It is a safety brake for the blades. Without it,they will keep turning,and I've heard of injuries to feet from it1


----------



## PointBlank (Aug 12, 2011)

wjjones said:


> It stops the blades from turning when you dis-engage the deck while mowing. It should have a spring that pulls the brake arm into the pulley when you dis-engage the pto/ mower deck.



Ahhhhhh.......thank you very much! It confused me seeing it listed as a "brake arm" on the parts diagram.

Also.....i never knew it had a rotor and pads on the rear before i began looking into the braking system,pretty neat!

A *HUGE* thx to all who posted trying to help a newby.... This is a very nice forum which helps folks and thx again for taking the time to reply trying to help instead of just sitting there!!! Bye


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

PointBlank said:


> Ahhhhhh.......thank you very much! It confused me seeing it listed as a "brake arm" on the parts diagram.
> 
> Also.....i never knew it had a rotor and pads on the rear before i began looking into the braking system,pretty neat!
> 
> A *HUGE* thx to all who posted trying to help a newby.... This is a very nice forum which helps folks and thx again for taking the time to reply trying to help instead of just sitting there!!! Bye




No problem thats what we are here for stick around, and stay part of the TF family.


----------

